# USAslingshots as an eBay seller??



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Was wondering if eBay seller USAslingshots is a member of our forum? 
I would prefer to buy from forum members, I saw the feedback and wanted to check in here before making any judgements on the eBay feedback. 
Does anyone have experience with this seller???


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

justplainduke said:


> Was wondering if eBay seller USAslingshots is a member of our forum?
> I would prefer to buy from forum members, I saw the feedback and wanted to check in here before making any judgements on the eBay feedback.
> Does anyone have experience with this seller???


If they are who I think they are then yes. They are forum members and pretty good guys too. I have a usaslingshot. I should review it.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

They or he is from New York state if that helps narrow it down


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

justplainduke said:


> They or he is from New York state if that helps narrow it down


Can you post a link? Pretty sure it is them. I would know by the design.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Here it is:

http://cgi.ebay.com/170653603978?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp5197.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D170653603978%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1#ht_2108wt_158


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have bought many bandsets from this ebay seller and can say, they are AWESOME. Great price, and if you buy many bandsets, he will send them all together shipped for only 5 dollars around the USA. His bandsets are sweet. Great pouches, too. I would recommend him totally.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep thats them.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the input!
Tex shooter is still my go-to guy for band sets








But when I can afford it I like to collect slingshot frames from everyone.


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah I just bought 17 bucks worth of bandsets from tex yesterday!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

brianmitchell66 said:


> yeah I just bought 17 bucks worth of bandsets from tex yesterday!


There are two of these guys, Evan and Devan. They are, I think, 16 years old now. They have been members here since February 2010. From the picture on eBay, the quality of their work is light years ahead of where they started. If one or both of them stay with it, they will someday be acknowledged Masters. I wish I had the extra funds to buy a frame or two before they get so good that the prices go through the roof.

Henry


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Good to know, I just purchased about $45 worth of bands from them. I'll keep them bookmarked. Their slingshots look
great.


----------

